# Long term let wanted near Limassol



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

I am moving out to Cyprus at the end of December with my family so we need a long term let ideally within 30 minutes drive of Limassol. Ideally somewhere like Aphrodite Hills, Mandria or Pissouri; 2 or 3 bedrooms with shared pool (a gym would be cool too); not too far from the beach. I really like Paphos but is a bit far for a daily commute.

I keep looking on the usual estate agent/letting websites but the properties don't seem to be changed or updated and many sites consist mainly of propertie that have already been let (not a lot of use to anyone if it's already gone)

If anyone knows of a property or of a good place to look that I may have missed or maybe there is an ideal area that is chock full of great long term lets or new development that hasn't been marketed yet. I would really appreciate any advice from anyone with knowledge of the area


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you have a budget? Souni, Erimi, Kolossi are also worth checking out.


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

I want to keep below 500 euros pcm initially, just until I get used to Cyprus cost of living. I heard of Kolossi but not Souni or Erimi. Not seen any properties to let in these areas tho so far. Veronica is getting me details of a great development in Mandria that looks ideal, only 39 minutes from Limassol yet close enough to Paphos


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

39 minutes from Limassol is essentially the amount of time it takes to get to Paphos, if not longer!

You might as well look at Platres, Troodos etc... it's a shorter distance and up in the mountains.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> 39 minutes from Limassol is essentially the amount of time it takes to get to Paphos, if not longer!
> 
> You might as well look at Platres, Troodos etc... it's a shorter distance and up in the mountains.


Yes, but not near the beach! Timi and Mandria shorelines are lovely!!


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*I want to be near the beach*

Yeh, I would like to be near the beach and a bus ride from Paphos. I will have the only car to go to work and I don't want the misses to be trapped at home all day, not able to go to town or to the beach.



zin said:


> 39 minutes from Limassol is essentially the amount of time it takes to get to Paphos, if not longer!
> 
> You might as well look at Platres, Troodos etc... it's a shorter distance and up in the mountains.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Clive

Mandria is not 30 minutes away from Limassol, more like 45.

Pissouri is probably perfect for you as it's 30 mins from Paphos and Limassol.

For Pissouri visit about-Pissouri dot com and drop Markos an email, he runs the site and his brother is an estate agent in the village.

Do you have a job in Limassol?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> Mandria is not 30 minutes away from Limassol, more like 45.
> 
> ...


What sort of car do you drive It takes us 35-40 minutes to get to Limassol from the roundabout at Paphos. It takes us 10 minutes to Mandria from here so from Mandria to Limassol should take no more than25 minutes.
We have a friend who lives just outside Limassol and it takes her 30 minutes to get to Paphos to work each day.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Watch out for those speed cameras 

On our way to the airport we always stop off at Mandria for a bite to eat before flying. Pissouri to Mandria takes us about 20 minutes along the B6

We once did Pissouri to Ayia Napa in one hour! 

It just depends on traffic.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It always takes longer on the B6. The A6 is a much more direct road and much faster. You don't need to break the speed limit to get to Limassol from Paphos in 35-40 minutes on the A6.
We often collect people from Larnaca airport and it takes us around 80-90 minutes depending on traffic. Much easier now that the flyover through Limassol is open.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

SWJ said:


> We once did Pissouri to Ayia Napa in one hour!


Impossible. That's like a 150km distance by road. Even if you were somehow going 150km/h all the way I'd still not believe it. You'd have to be driving like a lunatic.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zin said:


> Impossible. That's like a 150km distance by road. Even if you were somehow going 150km/h all the way I'd still not believe it. You'd have to be driving like a lunatic.


Maybe 1hr 15/20....but I was alot quicker than I planned. 

I wasn't hanging about but not driving like a nutter either - just a clear road Zin


----------

